# New GA Mahi Mahi Catch Record



## earlthegoat2 (May 3, 2022)

Just this. A man from Midway caught a new state record Mahi Mahi. 

Is Mr Robert’s active on GON?

https://allongeorgia.com/georgia-li...y-sets-new-georgia-record-for-dolphin-fish-2/


----------



## Waddams (May 3, 2022)

That musta been a good fight!


----------



## pottydoc (May 3, 2022)

Dolphin, not mahi. No one calls wahoo Ono. Or yellowfin Ahi. Except Yankees. ?


----------



## pottydoc (May 3, 2022)

Dang nice fish, one way or the other.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 3, 2022)

pottydoc said:


> Dolphin, not mahi. No one calls wahoo Ono. Or yellowfin Ahi. Except Yankees. ?


Fact


----------



## earlthegoat2 (May 3, 2022)

pottydoc said:


> Dolphin, not mahi. No one calls wahoo Ono. Or yellowfin Ahi. Except Yankees. ?



Well, I’m not much of a fisherman but I thought it was a neat thing.

Yankee?  Well a northerner for sure.

Good to catch up on the local lingo. Dont worry. I didn’t bring any northern politics with me.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 4, 2022)

Bull dolphin of a lifetime right there. Congrats to him.


----------



## Big7 (May 4, 2022)

I fished them things for years.
Probably my favorite fish to catch.
(and eat)

One of the fastest fish in the sea.

That would have been a REAL GOOD one in
Florida or even Costa Rica.

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## jdgator (May 5, 2022)

The restaurants started calling calling them mahi-mahi so tourists don't think they are ordering a filet-o-Flipper.


----------



## Big7 (May 5, 2022)

"Hispanix" call them Doroto


----------



## pottydoc (May 5, 2022)

jdgator said:


> The restaurants started calling calling them mahi-mahi so tourists don't think they are ordering a filet-o-Flipper.


Yeah, I know that. Most of them won't know what you're ordering if you ask for dolphin. The folks calling them Mahi now do it because they think its cool.


----------



## Knotmuch (May 6, 2022)

Big7 said:


> "Hispanix" call them Doroto



Actually it's Dorado


----------



## Big7 (May 6, 2022)

Knotmuch said:


> Actually it's Dorado


Yep.
Spell checker hurts me more than it helps. ?


----------



## jdgator (May 7, 2022)

Big7 said:


> Yep.
> Spell checker hurts me more than it helps. ?



I guarentee that Baja ponga guide doesn’t care if your Spanish is a touch off. If you put a Benny in his hand and put your offshore tackle in his boat he’ll get the idea.


----------



## buckpasser (May 7, 2022)

I was raised to call them dolphin too. It is kind of a stupid name if you think on it. I think I’ll migrate to the yankee Mahi camp on this one.


----------



## GLS (May 7, 2022)

The confusion arises when speaking of a "dolphin".  What, Flipper or the fish? Fishermen know the difference but using "mahi"  saves explaining to non-fishing guests that "no", we aren't grilling and eating Flipper for supper.  Gil


----------



## pottydoc (May 8, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I was raised to call them dolphin too. It is kind of a stupid name if you think on it. I think I’ll migrate to the yankee Mahi camp on this one.


Why is it stupid? Why is Mahi not stupid? It's a fish name, it's not any different than wahoo.


----------



## buckpasser (May 8, 2022)

pottydoc said:


> Why is it stupid? Why is Mahi not stupid? It's a fish name, it's not any different than wahoo.



Because it’s taken.


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 8, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Because it’s taken.


Wahoo whale? ?


----------



## buckpasser (May 8, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Wahoo whale? ?



Dolphin. Dolphin is taken.


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 8, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Dolphin. Dolphin is taken.


Yes.   I realize. I was just saying "you've never heard of a wahoo whale?". Awful attempt at humor ?


----------



## buckpasser (May 8, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yes.   I realize. I was just saying "you've never heard of a wahoo whale?". Awful attempt at humor ?



I’m slow today.


----------



## GTMODawg (May 11, 2022)

Thats a sho nuff bull dolphin right there!  Good god almighty I bet that thing acted a fool while hooked and really acted a fool when it hit the ice!  A dolphin that size can EASILY break a leg or toss you out of a boat.  

What's truly amazing is that at 63 pounds it is entirely possible that fish may have been around 19 months old! Almost a certainty less than 3 years old! They can grow 40 pounds a year and 3 inches a week!  All they do is roam the ocean and eat and spawn.  Flat out eating machines.  Amazing animal.


----------



## GTMODawg (May 11, 2022)

pottydoc said:


> Yeah, I know that. Most of them won't know what you're ordering if you ask for dolphin. The folks calling them Mahi now do it because they think its cool.




I think it started in the restaurant business in the late 70's cause folks thought they were eating Flipper.  I ain't never heard anyone in the Pacific call them dolphin, they have as far as I know always been Mahi in the Pacific.  Most folks call them Mahi now but they will always be dolphins to me....peanuts, gaffers, chickens, cows and bulls!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 20, 2022)

Mahi is not yankee at all. 

Fish the Bahamas or the Caribbean and you will hear that term often.  

Guy caught a state record, that should be enough to celebrate. 

A near 70 lb’er is a big one. 

Great game fish… fast, wildly colorful, aerial and good table fare. 

Hard not to like them. 

Jo and I with a good one and my little brother with another good one. Eastern Bahamas.


----------



## kingfish (Aug 20, 2022)

Yep.  Been fishing the Bahamas (Hopetown) for over 25 years.  Never heard them called dolphin, always mahi.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 20, 2022)

kingfish said:


> Yep.  Been fishing the Bahamas (Hopetown) for over 25 years.  Never heard them called dolphin, always mahi.


 
I have heard them called all names but I never picked up any connotation that mahi was any sort of regional word for the US. 

Many lures use mahi in the name or in the list of targeted species. 

I have never been up north in the Abacos but would love to see the area.


----------



## kingfish (Aug 20, 2022)

I also fish a lot out of Hillsboro Inlet down in Pompano Beach and it's nothing but mahi down there too.  It seems the further north you push, say Daytona Beach and upwards, dolphin kind of kicks in and mahi goes away.


----------



## Pineapple (Aug 20, 2022)

Mahi Mahi is a Hawaiian word for the Dolphin fish meaning, "Strong Strong or Real Strong."


----------



## jrickman (Aug 20, 2022)

I refuse to call them Dolphin, or to say Mahi twice.


----------



## jdgator (Aug 21, 2022)

I will call them whatever you want me to call them as long as you put them in a Baja taco for me!


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 22, 2022)

I always thought Mahi Mahi meant "grill and eat"!


----------



## hrstille (Aug 22, 2022)

Dorado it is


----------



## bullgator (Aug 22, 2022)

jdgator said:


> The restaurants started calling calling them mahi-mahi so tourists don't think they are ordering a filet-o-Flipper.


Exactly. I grew up calling them dolphin as well. Got tired of trying to explain the difference between the two to all the transplants. Mahi works just fine as a substitute.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 22, 2022)

kingfish said:


> I also fish a lot out of Hillsboro Inlet down in Pompano Beach and it's nothing but mahi down there too.  It seems the further north you push, say Daytona Beach and upwards, dolphin kind of kicks in and mahi goes away.



I lived in pompano for 15 years and have been in and out of that inlet hundreds of times. 

Great area and great gateway to the Bahamas. 

Enjoy the time!!!!!


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 22, 2022)

earlthegoat2 said:


> Just this. A man from Midway caught a new state record Mahi Mahi.
> 
> At least the reporter knows what the fish is supposed to be called. And was till a bunch of Yankees started calling them mahi. We don't call wahoo Ono. Or YFT Ahi. Bunch of dang Yankees and tourist from
> GA. ??


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 22, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Because it’s taken.


What the heck does that mean? You think the porpoise got called a dolphin first? Maybe so, maybe not. Maybe the dolphin fish got the name first, and the mean old mammal stole it from him.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 22, 2022)

kingfish said:


> I also fish a lot out of Hillsboro Inlet down in Pompano Beach and it's nothing but mahi down there too.  It seems the further north you push, say Daytona Beach and upwards, dolphin kind of kicks in and mahi goes away.


I gonna call bill poop on that. I lived in the West Palm Beach area for more than 40 years. Been to the Bahamas enough times that I got at least three old ones that have pretty much every page stamped by Bahamas immigration and customs. It was well worth up in the late '90's before SE Fl folks started calling them Mahi. And a number of years into the 2000's before more than just a few called them mahi. Longer than that before the Bahamians called them mahi. Folks on S Fl call them that because they think it sounds cool, and their buddies call them mahi so they do the same. Check the scientific name on them. The dolphin part is obvious. The mahi part nonexistent.


----------



## buckpasser (Aug 22, 2022)

pottydoc said:


> What the heck does that mean? You think the porpoise got called a dolphin first? Maybe so, maybe not. Maybe the dolphin fish got the name first, and the mean old mammal stole it from him.



Maybe so. I’m feeling lazy, so I’ll make you prove it. Haha


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 22, 2022)

pottydoc said:


> I gonna call bill poop on that. I lived in the West Palm Beach area for more than 40 years. Been to the Bahamas enough times that I got at least three old ones that have pretty much every page stamped by Bahamas immigration and customs. It was well worth up in the late '90's before SE Fl folks started calling them Mahi. And a number of years into the 2000's before more than just a few called them mahi. Longer than that before the Bahamians called them mahi. Folks on S Fl call them that because they think it sounds cool, and their buddies call them mahi so they do the same. Check the scientific name on them. The dolphin part is obvious. The mahi part nonexistent.



I fished the Bahamas hard from about 94 or 95 up til 2006, so a little over 10 years. Cleared in Bimini, Cat Cay, Nassau and Chub. 

I never used a passport one time during that period. 

I did not fish with anyone that used a passport during that period. 

First time I ever used a passport there was last week in Eluthera. 

I don’t doubt you used a passport just not sure why you would when it was not required. 

Also not sure why anyone would care what someone called a particular fish. 

Dolphin, mahi, dorado- we called them all those names.  

We also called them other names - some for when they would not bite and some other names when you were hunting for marlin and you could not keep them out of the spread. 

I have given up at 10 am because you could not even keep a hookless lure in the riggers. The bulls would simply knock them down and run off with the lure until you put the reel in gear and took it away from them. 


There is one other thing I don’t understand also. Why bother calling someone out over the name of a fish?

Everyone’s mileage varies, I guess.


----------



## kingfish (Aug 22, 2022)

Toe May Toe, Tuh Mah Toe.  Call it what you want.  Just going by what the local fishermen/guides call it when I fish down there.  Not trying to start a civil war.  This much I do know, fillets, Italian bread crumbs and my Fry Daddy have fed the masses more than once without complaints.


----------



## ninjaneer (Aug 24, 2022)

4.99 lb  whole filets at Kroger. Great eating when you cant go get 'em.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 24, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> I fished the Bahamas hard from about 94 or 95 up til 2006, so a little over 10 years. Cleared in Bimini, Cat Cay, Nassau and Chub.
> 
> I never used a passport one time during that period.
> 
> ...


Where did I say passpostrd were required. In the 90's and before a birth certificate was all that was needed. But that doesn't mean that people didn't use them. Like me, for example. Why wouldn't I? I had to have it for other travel, so why would I bother with a birth certificate? I "heard" that some people crossed, and returned without checking in on either side. But I wouldn't know about that. ? As far as calling folks out, I just like to pull peoples chain that think it makes them cool to call a fish by a name other than their original one. Like calling jewfish a Goliath Grouper because it supposedly offended people. By the way, a good number of Jewish organizations went public to announce they didn't think the name was offensive.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Aug 25, 2022)

pottydoc said:


> Where did I say passpostrd were required. In the 90's and before a birth certificate was all that was needed. But that doesn't mean that people didn't use them. Like me, for example. Why wouldn't I? I had to have it for other travel, so why would I bother with a birth certificate? I "heard" that some people crossed, and returned without checking in on either side. But I wouldn't know about that. ? As far as calling folks out, I just like to pull peoples chain that think it makes them cool to call a fish by a name other than their original one. Like calling jewfish a Goliath Grouper because it supposedly offended people. By the way, a good number of Jewish organizations went public to announce they didn't think the name was offensive.



PottyDoc -

You are not gonna get an argument from me. 

Go back and read what I wrote - not once did I even suggest that you stated a passport was needed “back then”.

All I said was that I did not use one and neither did my friends and wondered why anyone would when it was not required. 

I have little doubt you may have used one and may have filled the pages up. If yes, God bless ya and I hope you had a blast. 

As far as multiple names for the any same thing, we do it all the time. Almost all people do. 

Doe
Flat-top
Slickhead

Crescent wrench
Adjustable wrench
Knuckle buster

My car
My sled
My ride

On and on.  


What I struggle with is the suggestions that mahi is Yankee and dorado is only for Latin folks. 

Call ‘em what you want. 

If you like it, I love it.


----------



## krizia829 (Aug 25, 2022)

Mahi Mahi, fish so nice they named it twice! 

Mahi, dolphin, dorado, who cares?! It's DELICIOUS!! lol


----------

